# Jesus Christ Apostolic Church?



## Free Christian (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, have just recently heard of the Jesus Christ Apostolic Church, seems similar to Pentecostals and the Oneness movement.
Anyone know much about them, their history (when formed), their errors?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2015)

I am not familiar with this "Church." However, in my little part of the world here in the States, "Apostolic" almost always means "oneness" and "oneness" usually travels in the front seat of the same vehicle with "chaotic charismatic." It may be different in Oz.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Mark. From my limited search on them they do have much in common. Is Oneness, from what I gather, some sort of difference of how they see the Trinity?


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Jan 15, 2015)

Free Christian said:


> Thanks Mark. From my limited search on them they do have much in common. Is Oneness, from what I gather, some sort of difference of how they see the Trinity?



If I remember well they have a view of the Trinity which is similar to sabellianism/modalism, meaning they don't believe the 3 persons of the Godhead are disctint and simultaneously coexists, but they believe God manifests himself in one of these mode (Father, Son and Holy Spirit) at different times.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 15, 2015)

"Oneness" is another term for modalism as I understand it. See T.D. Jakes, et al.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Mark and Etienne, I looked that up. How on earth do they explain God saying "let us make man in our image" or the Holy Spirit descending like a dove upon Christ. They'd need to seriously twist scripture for sure to get around those.
Thanks again.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Mark and Etienne, I looked that up. How on earth do they explain God saying "let us make man in our image" or the Holy Spirit descending like a dove upon Christ. They'd need to seriously twist scripture for sure to get around those.
Thanks again.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 16, 2015)

Free Christian said:


> Thanks Mark and Etienne, I looked that up. How on earth do they explain God saying "let us make man in our image" or the Holy Spirit descending like a dove upon Christ. They'd need to seriously twist scripture for sure to get around those.
> Thanks again.



Brett,
I've asked the same question(s) and think there is a really good answer:
Lack of systematic theology

All of these groups out there (health and wealth, modalists/oneness types, most of evangelicalism-American and abroad) latch onto their own pet doctrine(s) without one thought about how it might fit (or painfully not fit) into the whole. A few examples:

*The sovereignty/kingship/sole authority of God- While the modern-semi-Pelagians <broad sense> (almost all of evangelicalism) give homage to sovereignty in their opening sentence, they then revoke it all in the following paragraph. Does the whole of Scripture not reinforce the "clay feet" of man and the Almighty-ness of God? 

*The health and wealth folk- Dr. MacArthur made a funny quip "If this is your best life now, what does that say about where you're going in the next?" Good question! Does the Scripture, as a whole, have, simply, my comfort in this life as God's _telos_?


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 16, 2015)

Gforce9 said:


> "If this is your best life now, what does that say about where you're going in the next?"


 Ha, that is a good question.
Seems almost like a flood of these types of churches these days. Funny, though not really funny in the sense of laughing, that people these days will accept anything no matter how ridiculous it sounds or how unsound it is over the Truth. Im amazed at how many people will happily sit there and listen to someone talk about contacting the spirits of a dead pet, watch some charlatan perform cheap tricks and believe they have some mystical power, join churches that are so chaotic that they more resemble voodoo rites than one of God, happily believe we came from some microbe out of slime and magically evolved into people, believe we came from aliens from outer-space and yet get so outraged at the suggestion of a Creator God. Im sure the suggestion that we came from cartoon characters would gather a following if it was put out there too........ Please don't tell me there is a cartoon cult out there also!!?


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 16, 2015)

Free Christian said:


> Gforce9 said:
> 
> 
> > "If this is your best life now, what does that say about where you're going in the next?"
> ...



No, but we all came from aliens........


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 17, 2015)

I forgot that one.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jan 17, 2015)

If I recall correctly they would also advocate "Jesus Only" Baptism (since Jesus is Father, Son, and Spirit) and salvation by works (baptism, speaking in tongues, etc.) The "apostolic" churches I've known of have been one step away from bringing out the rattlesnakes...


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jan 17, 2015)

Brett,

I was born and raised in this type of doctrine and stayed in it for 30 years before I was regenerated by the Holy Spirit and redeemed by the blood of the Lamb, Jesus Christ. The overwhelming majority of my family is still in this movement, so I have both past and present perspective. Please feel free to PM me if you have more questions. 

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. They seem a bit different from the Pentecostal church I came to Christ in. Where I was they never taught Oneness that I can recall and I do remember hearing of the Trinity there. As I understand though they do teach, the Oneness crowd, that speaking in tongues is a sign of you receiving the Holy Spirit and if you don't speak in them then you are not 100% there yet. That they did teach where I went. I have seen though that they are very open to evolution and the gap theory, or the ones that I have conversed with are. Strange one!


----------

